# Some photos from Cardiff at Christmas



## editor (Dec 31, 2011)

I was a bit miffed there that was no snow this year, but I had a fab time in Cardiff and grabbed a few pics on my travels. Photos from the bay to follow!











More: http://www.urban75.org/blog/cardiff-city-centre-at-christmas-2011-funfairs-shopping-and-brains-sa/


----------



## poisondwarf (Dec 31, 2011)

Great photos, thanks for that.


----------



## 1927 (Dec 31, 2011)

I think you are using a fair bit of poetic licence in calling it the legandary Brains Brewery as that has only been occupied by Brains for about 10years!


----------



## Detroit City (Dec 31, 2011)

i used to live in cardiff when i was around 4 or 5


----------



## ddraig (Dec 31, 2011)

those penguin stabiliser (sp?) skate things are well cool


----------



## rover07 (Dec 31, 2011)

Any photos of Burger King during the Spacemonkey Stakeout?


----------



## editor (Dec 31, 2011)

ddraig said:


> those penguin stabiliser (sp?) skate things are well cool


I'd never seen them before and was well impressed!


----------



## editor (Dec 31, 2011)

Detroit City said:


> i used to live in cardiff when i was around 4 or 5


You wouldn't recognise the place now!


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 31, 2011)

ddraig said:


> those penguin stabiliser (sp?) skate things are well cool



they're awesome  i never have to go skating again


----------



## ddraig (Dec 31, 2011)

rover07 said:


> Any photos of Burger King during the Spacemonkey Stakeout?


there is a pic of it! but not during the stakeout


----------



## weltweit (Dec 31, 2011)

When did St Marys street become pedestrianised?


----------



## ddraig (Dec 31, 2011)

over the last year or 2, not long been finished, not pedestrianised all the way down. you can still drive from the road that comes in opposite the Sandringham hotel down to the end, one way
they did it in bits and have something called the Castle Quarter at the top


----------



## ddraig (Dec 31, 2011)

http://cardiff.gov.uk/content.asp?id=5318&d1=0

http://www.cardiff.gov.uk/content.asp?nav=2870,4048,4188,5137&parent_directory_id=2865


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 31, 2011)

ddraig said:


> there is a pic of it! but not during the stakeout



Do you think, when everything's gone to trial an' all and the ne'er do wells have been banged up good and proper, that this building will get one of those Blue Circle plaque things and become a tourist attraction


----------



## Detroit City (Dec 31, 2011)

editor said:


> You wouldn't recognise the place now!


yea it was pretty dumpy back in the late '60s


----------



## 1927 (Dec 31, 2011)

Detroit City said:


> yea it was pretty dumpy back in the late '60s



Says a man who lives in Detroit. Oh how I am laughing!


----------



## poisondwarf (Dec 31, 2011)

Detroit City said:


> yea it was pretty dumpy back in the late '60s




I would have loved to have lived in cardiff in the '60s. The docks would have been pretty vibrant around then.


----------



## Detroit City (Jan 4, 2012)

1927 said:


> Says a man who lives in Detroit. Oh how I am laughing!


the suburbs of detroit match those of any other major city...the city proper is a dump


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 4, 2012)

editor said:


> I was a bit miffed there that was no snow this year, but I had a fab time in Cardiff and grabbed a few pics on my travels. Photos from the bay to follow!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for that. It's always interesting to see photos of faraway places.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 4, 2012)

Good to see a Cardiff statue with a bird on it's head instead of a traffic cone


----------

